# Fargo 3-D Archery Shoot March 27-28-29



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The Sandhills Archers have another 3-D shoot coming up March 27-28-29 at the West Fargo Fair grounds that is sponsored by Sportsman's Warehouse. I will keep you posted on shooting times later this week. We will have a small cub round and 30 Rinehart targets. Up to eight moving targets will test your shooting ability as well.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is the poster with all the information for the upcoming shoot this weekend.

http://www.sandhillsarchers.org/pdf/Spo ... Shoot4.pdf


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Due to the flooding in Fargo and the surrounding areas, the shoot this weekend at the West Fargo Fair Grounds will be postponed for another date. I will post the new dates soon.

I wish the best for all during this flood. Thank you to all the volunteers that have given up their time to help save our community.

Tony Turner


----------

